# ecryptfs export over NFS

## motig

Hello,

I am trying to export an ecryptfs-mounted directory via NFS (version 3) but I have been unsuccessful.

```

lithium ~ # /etc/init.d/nfs restart

 * Stopping NFS mountd ...                                                [ ok ]

 * Stopping NFS daemon ...                                                [ ok ]

 * Unexporting NFS directories ...                                        [ ok ]

 * Exporting NFS directories ...

exportfs: /home/crypt does not support NFS export                         [ !! ]

 * Starting NFS mountd ...                                                [ ok ]

 * Starting NFS daemon ...                                                [ ok ]

 * Starting NFS smnotify ...                                              [ ok ]

```

My /etc/exports looks like this:

```

/home *.l(no_root_squash,rw,no_subtree_check,insecure,fsid=0,crossmnt)

/home/crypt *.l(rw,no_subtree_check,fsid=1)

```

mount | grep home

```

lithium ~ # mount | grep home

/dev/sda4 on /home type ext4 (rw,lazytime,data=ordered)

/home/crypt on /home/crypt type ecryptfs (rw,lazytime,ecryptfs_sig=72c21e54bf93b296,ecryptfs_fnek_sig=72c21e54bf93b296,ecryptfs_cipher=aes,ecryptfs_key_bytes=16,ecryptfs_unlink_sigs)

```

I tried these export options as suggested in another forum https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/ecryptfs-nfs-export-debian-8-x64-4175599820/ but it is not working. /home/crypt is the ecryptfs-mounted directory. Is it still simply not supported? My goal is to have sensitive data on the file server encrypted because it is located in a less secure place and in case it is stolen the files should not be readable. At the same time, I need the data available for all systems on the network while it is running.

Thanks for any suggestions

----------

